# Waycom Tablets



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Tempted to buy, as they are supposed to be faster and more accurate than the dear old mouse for photographic use. Any thoughts from users please?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

i don't know about waycom, but i used a graphics tablet a few years ago in place of a mouse and it does work, how it would equate to photographs is above my pay grade :biggrin:

i only stopped using it because it stopped working, it is fast and accurate though


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Depends on how much you are going to use it is the honest opinion.

It its occasionally then some think like a Bamboo will work. If your serious or will be using it alot then spend the extra and go for the Intuous


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Ebay... buy a cheap one and see how you get on, there is a learning curve (best way I can put it) between the screen and where you move the pen.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks folks - suppose the learning curve will dictate whether I get on with one....?

Mike


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Graphic artist friend's mouse got replaced with a waycom at work and have never been happier.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Surface pro


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Surface pro


 a PC tablet is a good alternate choice since it overlays the Waycom digitizer with the screen


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> a PC tablet is a good alternate choice since it overlays the Waycom digitizer with the screen


 Yeah. My partner is used to doing work with a wacom companion, and was really pleased when I let her an sp3 for some Adobe illustrator work. Pleased enough that I've decided to give it to her for her birthday this week as her iMac is kaput and an iPad is not adequate in her field of work. It isn't perfect, but as an all round device, it does a damn good job. And is mobile as hell.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If you want to go all out then the Cintiq 22HD is the way to go rather than a surface surely?

On a side note. Its worth considering buying from Apple. Not the cheapest i know but they dont care what you return so long as its within the returns period even if its used as i know some people get funny when stuff has been used


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mattbeef said:


> If you want to go all out then the Cintiq 22HD is the way to go rather than a surface surely?
> 
> On a side note. Its worth considering buying from Apple. Not the cheapest i know but they dont care what you return so long as its within the returns period even if its used as i know some people get funny when stuff has been used


 Certainly, but there is one heck of a price difference. Depends on the buyers budget. For the price of the 22HD you get an entire highly portable, very powerful, computer, that has all the pen funcitonality baked in. All depends on budget and needs.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought a Waycom discounted. Now climbing the learning curve.

Mike


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

dobra said:


> Bought a Waycom discounted. Now climbing the learning curve.
> 
> Mike


 :thumbsup:


----------

